# LFTS 11/19/16



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Doe down.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nothing yet in monroe is windy but not to bad it was worse walking in coming across the open field


----------



## bigguylucas (Dec 21, 2010)

First shot heard 735. In the blind with my oldest hoping to get his first.. Check that two shots heard


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Buck dowm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

G


matt405 said:


> Doe down.


Stack um up. Saw my first snow kent


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Can't wait to see him.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

No shot, no deer in Leslie. Freezing and windy in my stand!


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Spike, button and 7 pt all got the pass here in St Clair county..momma knew something was up and stayed out of my lanes..


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Nothing yet here. Wind isn't too bad.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Happy with my stand selection in Livingston Co. I've seen zero so far, but it's gotta be cold up in those trees. Good luck all!


----------



## BruceDafter (Oct 28, 2011)

First deer of the day @ 805. A teeny spike, doubt he makes 3" combined. I think he was just spooked off by the sharptail that flew by. At least some movement.


----------



## don'tgoenough (May 4, 2001)

Went to midland county blind for first hunt on this property for me all year. Mice have everything chewed up, hornet nest above my head and mr heater is doing nothing but shooting flames. Mice and hornets taken care of but having no Heater might shorten this sit. No deer as of yet and only 2 shots heard right at daylight.


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

5 does sprinting through about 20 minutes ago is all I have seen. Breezy here in northern Macomb.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice and calm here in Glennie but as I type this the wind starts, had 2 doe and a fawn come threw about 20 minutes ago, I give little flight the green light for the first time this year on the last doe, he clicked the safety of the 260 and she turned and trotted away, that's been our season so far, I told him we just keep at it !
Flight


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Zero movement this morning. I'm surprised. I've only heard three shots.


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Have not seen anything. Curtains closed and been sleeping though.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Buck dowm
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Way to go, OGB!!!!


----------



## philablunt (Jan 15, 2013)

Snowing like a mofo in reed city o sightings so far


----------



## matt405 (Nov 18, 2010)

Only 3 shots this morning, one being mine. Pretty slow morning like everyone else is saying. Might get out of here a little early and come back out earlier than I had planned on


----------



## souliog (Jan 10, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Sorry guys nothing special. Crippled up busted up 8 point that came in dragging his left front leg. Sure didn't want to shoot him but with all the coyotes I have around I figured it was a better end for him. I'd say he was a 2 year old with some potential.


Looks Yummy....nice one


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Sorry guys nothing special. Crippled up busted up 8 point that came in dragging his left front leg. Sure didn't want to shoot him but with all the coyotes I have around I figured it was a better end for him. I'd say he was a 2 year old with some potential.
> View attachment 234273


Nothing wrong with that buck! Good job! I would have done the same thing! Congrats!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Sorry guys nothing special.


Looks like a nice deer OG. They are all special too me. Congrats!!

Deer were on the move this morn. Ended up seeing 11 with 3 bucks. Spike , 6pt, & nice 8 that was in the thick at about 40 yrds quartered to me but turned and headed back the way he came. Being in the thick stuff, as soon as the snow started sticking and covering all the small limbs and twigs, I couldnt see 10 yrds. Im wondering if they will be headed to feed a little earlier this afternoon or lay low with this wind? Guess Ill find out cause Im going back out soon anyways...Good Luck All.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Sorry guys nothing special. Crippled up busted up 8 point that came in dragging his left front leg. Sure didn't want to shoot him but with all the coyotes I have around I figured it was a better end for him. I'd say he was a 2 year old with some potential.
> View attachment 234273


Looks like his hoof/foot is swollen up. Maybe a break from the rut?


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

Heading out in a minute might be my last sit til Thanksgiving. Good luck everyone.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Looking at the window in a warm recliner. Might head out for the evening.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

TVCJohn said:


> Looks like his hoof/foot is swollen up. Maybe a break from the rut?


I noticed that also. That thing is swollen up pretty good.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

U of M Fan said:


> I noticed that also. That thing is swollen up pretty good.


That dew claw is bent a funny way...maybe that is the break?


----------



## Paigen88 (Aug 4, 2016)

Starting to snow here in Bay County. No deer since 6AM. Heard 3 shots. Had some shooters on the camera I was hoping to see. Guessing they didn't make it past opening day.


----------



## BruceDafter (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats graybeard.

I'm in for lunch, It was a tough morning for sightings. I just checked the weather, the wind is supposed to die down a little and some snow is forecasted mid afternoon. Let's hope for some deer movement.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Hoof caught in wire maybe?


----------



## bigmayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Just sat in Antrim. Snowy, windy day. Opted for the blind instead of the stand today


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

TVCJohn said:


> Looks like his hoof/foot is swollen up. Maybe a break from the rut?


Looked like he took a bullet through the hoof. It was a mangled up bloody mess and pretty swollen.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Looked like he took a bullet through the hoof. It was a mangled up bloody mess and pretty swollen.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Running shot or lousy shooter or both?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

TVCJohn said:


> Running shot or lousy shooter or both?


My thoughts exactly. The neighbor let three shots rip a couple days ago and I'm guessing this guy was his target.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Jealous of u guys getting to hunt in the cold haha. Working on weekends should be illegal lol


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Back out. Snow is still light. 34* at 12:40pm. Got out latter than I planned. I hate when I do that. The wind is high enough that I got in without spooking anything.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I can't make my mind up. The couch, Mi St, and a bottle of Jim Beam about 10' away are making this decision tough. If I didn't already have one, I'm sure I'd be going. What to do???


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

TVCJohn said:


> Running shot or lousy shooter or both?


----------



## monarch slayer (Nov 14, 2015)

Waiting for this one to walk back in


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> View attachment 234298


Sure looks like it was shot in the foot.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats OG! That sure looks painful.


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Congrats OGB!!! I had to do same this year. I feel your struggle but you did the right thing. Nice deer.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

2 does and a bb no followers. 
Not enough signal to post a picture.


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

Settled in the ground blind in Kent, not really expecting to see anything but who knows, there's always something special about hunting the first snowfall


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Just settled in stand in macomb county, haven't been out since the opener. Not the weather of choice but good to be out.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Already 3 does, snow coming down hard in Shiawassee


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Snow coming down in Calhoun county ,windy but gusty. Thought I got in clean and as I opened door on blind I see two flags waving goodbye. Oh well I'm sure they were little ones. Lol


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Me and little flight are back at it, sitting the back side of a hill sheltered from the howling winds, sitting off to one side of this old road watching for a crossing deer, plenty of active scrapes on the road so you never know, good luck all !
Flight


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

The still hunt was eventful but unsuccessful. Flushed a group of 5-6 that didn't budge until I was within 20yds. I never saw them in the saplings until it was too late. Caught a doe laying under some young white pines, decided to pass. Hope we get enough soft snow tonight for a better walk tomorrow. It's a lot easier to pick them out with a white background.


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Snow is starting to fly. Temps dropping. I love Michigan hunting season. 

Now if only the deer would cooperate


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Made it out finally, later than I planned on. Elected for the beat up box blind instead of the tree stand. Very windy and snowy. Nw12.


----------



## Macchina (Oct 17, 2016)

Back out in Lake County. Nothing seems to be moving. I still hunted this morning for several miles and didn't see a single track. Windy and snowy, I'm betting the deer all went inside...


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats OGB. 
One doe so far. 
The wind is ripping.


----------



## 80 Acres (Dec 26, 2013)

The ground is white in my part of Ogemaw County. 7doe and fawns in front of me now


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Snowing and blowing here in Lapeer.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Just got out in Ottawa with my son , glad to have my shack tonight that overlooks turnips and standing corn


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I made it out. I changed spots I planned on because I seen some very fresh deep tracks going into the corn behind barn. Sitting on the ground out in the elements.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Good luck guys. This is from the sad confines of my house. Figures the temps drop and I have people coming over in a couple hours. my dad hunted my spot this morning and saw 3 bucks all after 9, which is good. He is out now so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## BruceDafter (Oct 28, 2011)

I really have no idea why I'm out in this. The wind is just ripping. Are deer really going to move in this? Doubtful. Good thing the blind has a wide base and isn't too high. I came back out because I thought it was supposed to caIm down some.


----------

